# 04.05.2016 | Series #03—Completed! (Thank you!)



## Candy83 (Mar 18, 2016)

*NOTE: As of Tuesday, April 05, 2016, I now have all Series #03 Amiibo Cards. Marshal was my last. (I sensed, for me, that he would be.) And I will resume trading after the U.S. release of Series #04 (scheduled for Friday, June 10, 2016).*







​

*AMIIBO CARDS—DUPLICATES (Nos. 201 to 300)*


*SPECIAL — Needs to get updated!*
201 Rover — 02
204 Pelly — 02
205 Phyllis— 02
209 Wendell — 02
211 Grams — 02
213 Digby — 03
214 Don
215 Isabelle — 02
217 Jingle​
*VILLAGERS) — Needs to get updated!*
219 Anchovy — 04
220 Tabby — 03
224 Paula — 03
226 Mitzi — Trade pending
228 Bubbles
229 Cousteau
231 Elvis
233 Colton — 02
234 Marina
236 Freckles — 03
237 Bam
238 Friga — 04
239 Ricky — 03
242 Chevre — 02
245 Mac
248 Hazel — 02
249 Beardo
251 Chester
252 Merry
254 Greta — 02
255 Wolfgang — 02
257 Klaus — 04
259 Stinky — 03
260 Tammi
262 Blanche
263 Gaston — 06
265 Gala — 02
266 Joey
268 Buck — 02
269 Bree — 02
270 Rooney
271 Curlos — 02
272 Skye
273 Moe — 02
274 Flora
275 Hamlet — 02
277 Monty — 02
278 Dora — 02
280 Victoria
281 Lyman — 03
284 Chadder — 02
285 Merengue
286 Cube
287 Claudia — 02
289 Boomer — 03
290 Caroline — 02
292 Baabara — 03
295 Antonio
296 Soleil — 03
299 Francine — 02​




Spoiler: • Series #01—Duplicates •



*SERIES #01 (Card Nos. 001 to 100)*


*WHO ARE MY DUPLICATES?*

_SPECIAL CHARACTERS_
002 Tom Nook
005 Kapp'n — Added 01.27.2016
007 Joan
012 Redd — Added 01.29.2016
015 Tortimer
017 Lottie — 02​
_VILLAGERS_
018 Bob — 02
023 Cheri
025 Al — 02
026 Renee
027 Lopez
029 Rasher
030 Tiffany
031 Sheldon — 01
039 Jitters — 02
040 Gigi
042 Marcie — 02
044 Shari
047 Knox — 03
056 Bangle — 02
058 Monique — 04
064 Pudge — 03
065 Midge — 02
068 Clyde
069 Bella
070 Biff
071 Yuka — 03
079 Truffles
081 Eunice
082 Goose — 02
083 Annalisa
084 Benjamin — 02
092 Henry — Added 01.29.2016
096 Cole
100 Walker​





Spoiler: • Series #02—Duplicates •



*SERIES #02 (Card Nos. 101 to 200)*


*WHO ARE MY DUPLICATES?*

_SPECIAL CHARACTERS_
103 Kicks — 02.04.2016
108 Tommy
109 Porter — Added 01.27.2016
111 Shrunk — Added 02.04.2016
112 Don
113 Isabelle
116 Chip — 03
117 Jack​
_VILLAGERS_
118 Poncho
120 Ozzie — 03
123 Fuchsia — 03
125 Gwen — 02
126 Coach — 01 
129 Tipper — Added 01.27.2016
130 Prince
131 Nate
133 Savannah — Added 02.04.2016
135 Phoebe 
138 Sly
141 Nana — 03
142 Peck
143 Olivia — Added 02.04.2016
144 Cesar — Added 01.27.2016
145 Carmen
150 Coco — 02
151 Groucho
154 Rhonda — 02
155 Butch — Added 01.27.2016
157 Moose
159 Zell — Added 02.04.2016
160 Pekoe — 02
161 Teddy — 02
162 Mathilda — 02
164 Bianca — 02
165 Filbert — Added 02.04.2016
166 Kitty — Added 01.27.2016
168 Nan — Added 02.04.2016
169 Bud — 03
174 Bettina — 02
175 Jay — Added 02.04.2016
182 Alice — 01
180 Pecan — 02
181 Drake — Added 01.27.2016
183 Camofrog
184 Anicotti
186 Charlise — 03
187 Vic — 02
189 Drift — 02
191 Marcel — 02
194 Gladys
195 Hamphrey — 03
200 Rocket​





Thank you!


_—Candy83_



_P.S.:_ Trade partners, with Series #01 and #02 Amiibo Cards, tended to send me those cards in a plastic, wallet-like sleeve (the type to fit a credit card). I may look to doing that. But, I'm not sure where to get them. Anyone who can tell me…I would appreciate it.​


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey! I can give you Blathers*, Miranda, Elvis, Deirdre, Hans, and Violet 

For

Rover, Cyrus, kody, ch?vre, Genji, gala and flora!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah. I'm in Texas. But u knew that


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 18, 2016)

*I Agree, DaCoSim!*



DaCoSim said:


> Hey! I can give you Blathers*, Miranda, Elvis, Deirdre, Hans, and Violet
> 
> For
> 
> ...



I am up for it.

So, just to re-state this:

_From DaCoSim to Candy83:_
202 Blathers (Bonus Card Agreement from Me)
222 Miranda
231 Elvis
240 Deirdre
241 Hans
282 Violet​
_From Candy83 to DaCoSim:_
201 Rover
210 Cyrus
221 Kody
242 Chevre
253 Genji
265 Gala
274 Flora​
The earliest I can get this into the mail would be tomorrow [Saturday, March 19, 2016].

- - - Post Merge - - -

*NOTE @ 03:25 p.m. ET:* I will be away for more than an hour.


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 18, 2016)

No prob!!! Take your time! I might not make it home In time for the mail tomorrow anyway. (I'm
Out of town atm) so if u want to wait and send Monday that's fine!!!


----------



## D i a (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey Candy! I'd love to trade with you again, if you'd consider my trade.
I have 241 Hans and 256 Diva, I'd like to trade for one of your Rovers?


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 18, 2016)

D i a said:


> Hey Candy! I'd love to trade with you again, if you'd consider my trade.
> I have 241 Hans and 256 Diva, I'd like to trade for one of your Rovers?



I can give you [1] Rover while you would give me Diva.

Hans is part of what DaCoSim would give me.

If you have in mind a proposal of second card, from each of us for trading, let me know.

I will be away from this until tomorrow morning.


----------



## D i a (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh, whoops! I'm sorry.
Would you be okay with that trade? I don't have any other cards that you need unfortunately...
If you don't feel comfortable trading a 1:1 special for common, I understand. Let me know what you think?


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 18, 2016)

D i a said:


> Oh, whoops! I'm sorry.
> Would you be okay with that trade? I don't have any other cards that you need unfortunately...
> If you don't feel comfortable trading a 1:1 special for common, I understand. Let me know what you think?



I'll get it going tomorrow. I'll let you know, via PM, once I mail it. It will be in a “Thank You” card—like what I have received.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*UPDATE @ 10:30 p.m. ET:* I am off for the rest of the night. Take care, everyone!


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 19, 2016)

*BUMP!*

(It's been 12 hours. Hopefully, that's okay. I will be here no later than 12:00 p.m. ET. That is 90 minutes from now.)


----------



## Nakoaktok (Mar 19, 2016)

I could trade you 225 & 286 for your 247 & 270.  Let me know.  Thanks


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 19, 2016)

P.S.: Trade partners, with Series #01 and #02 Amiibo Cards, tended to send me those cards in a plastic, wallet-like sleeve (the type to fit a credit card). I may look to doing that. But, I'm not sure where to get them. Anyone who can tell me…I would appreciate it.

Read that they get them from Walmart.  It's where the Hockey cards are kept.  Think they sell them at the comic books store.
I use deck protector sleeves and place the cards in the cardboard package that they came in.  Than put them in a bubble water proof small postal envelope.


----------



## udgrad91 (Mar 19, 2016)

my 235 Spork for your 285 Merengue??

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 19, 2016)

I will be revising this a little later today.

I no longer need the following:

225 Ken
235 Spork
286 Cube​
By the way: I suspect the toughest Amiibo Card to get, from Series #03, will be 264 Marshal.


----------



## udgrad91 (Mar 20, 2016)

Candy83 said:


> I will be revising this a little later today.
> 
> I no longer need the following:
> 
> ...



OK will take you off my pending trade list for Merengue.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 20, 2016)

I can trade you Tucker, but the only duplicate you have that I need is Isabelle. Would you still consider this trade?


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 20, 2016)

kayleee said:


> I can trade you Tucker, but the only duplicate you have that I need is Isabelle. Would you still consider this trade?



Yes.

Absolutely!

I am going to step away for a bit; but let me know, here, your state of residence (I am in Michigan) or if you live in Canada. 

I have some mailings going out tomorrow [Monday, 03.21.2016]; so this helps me to be organized.

Thank you, Kaylee!


----------



## kayleee (Mar 20, 2016)

Candy83 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> ...


Okay, awesome! I'm in the US, Washington state


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 24, 2016)

_*UPDATE 03.24.2016 @ 07:30 p.m. ET*_—Updated list of cards available for trade.


----------



## nickinerdface (Mar 26, 2016)

I have Marshal. Would you be okay with trading Mitzi and Spork for him? 
I'm almost done with my series 3 and would appreciate the slightly uneven trade since you'd be completing yours!


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 26, 2016)

nickinerdface said:
			
		

> I have Marshal. Would you be okay with trading Mitzi and Spork for him?
> I'm almost done with my series 3 and would appreciate the slightly uneven trade since you'd be completing yours!



*nickinerdface*,

Absolutely, yes!

I'm out—and I'm responding here from my phone

I will send you a private message after I get home—and can use my computer from there.

Thank you!

_—Candy83_



*P.S.* I have sent you a private message (just a few minutes ago).


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey candy!!! I got my plastic protective sleeves at Walmart where the Pokemon trading cards are, on the bottom shelf. Hope that helps Hun, and congrats on getting your last Marshmallow!!!!!


----------



## andreafm (Mar 31, 2016)

I can trade you Marshal - I'm really looking for either Cyrus or Grams which I know are special cards so I can throw in another card if you need one to make it even. PM me if you're interested!


----------



## jdchicky10 (Apr 3, 2016)

Someone already replied but I can give you Marshal as well. I'd like Kody for him if you're interested.


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 3, 2016)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey candy!!! I got my plastic protective sleeves at Walmart where the Pokemon trading cards are, on the bottom shelf. Hope that helps Hun, and congrats on getting your last Marshmallow!!!!!




I didn't catch any responses to this thread until today [Sunday, April 03, 2016].

I bought Card Sleeves at an area comic books store. Then I went back and that store did not have any. So, I just bought and received new ones from Amazon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



andreafm said:


> I can trade you Marshal - I'm really looking for either Cyrus or Grams which I know are special cards so I can throw in another card if you need one to make it even. PM me if you're interested!



I will send you a message.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jdchicky10 said:


> Someone already replied but I can give you Marshal as well. I'd like Kody for him if you're interested.



I will send you a message.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_*UPDATE (Sunday, April 03, 2016 @ 04:30 p.m. ET):*_

I have all Amiibo Cards from Series #01, #02, and #03 with exception of 264 Marshal. That card is en route (an agreed trade with nickinerdface), and I wouldn't be surprised if I get it in tomorrow's mail.

I am going to take stock of all Amiibo Cards I have in duplicates. For example: I need to do a recount of the ones from Series #01 and #02, just in case any information needs to be updated.


----------

